# Awesome Nadac agility weekend



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rusti and Jerry Lee competed at the Nadac trial this weekend. Rusti got 2 new titles including Novice weavers which we have been trying to get since we first started trialing almost 3 years ago. Jerry Lee got 3 new titles. 9 Q's out of 13 runs, 5 new titles and a ton of fun. Now I have to add a bunch of letters to their names.  Here are some of Rusti's runs 



 and here are some of Jerry Lee's runs


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice runs; congrats on your titles earned! Jerry Lee's Chances run looked pretty tough. You must have had some serious layering in there to get back to the end of the dogwalk. Speaking of contacts- are there contact requirements in NADAC? I don't think I've ever seen contact equipment that didn't have different colored contact zones.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

wildo said:


> Nice runs; congrats on your titles earned! Jerry Lee's Chances run looked pretty tough. You must have had some serious layering in there to get back to the end of the dogwalk. Speaking of contacts- are there contact requirements in NADAC? I don't think I've ever seen contact equipment that didn't have different colored contact zones.


Thanks Willy. Yes there are contact requirements in Nadac but they only have a
white line on the equipment to show where it is instead of a different color contact zone.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to all of you! Nice videos great runs!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Belinda those were great runs!!!! You have some nice distance handling on Jerry Lee. Love the Red Dirt Tshirt!!!1


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

What great fun to watch!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great to watch! Thanks


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay, someone else that does NADAC! Nice runs, congrats on the titles.


----------

